# Mega bath bomb mold ideas?



## FlybyStardancer (Jul 22, 2015)

So this past Saturday I met up with a friend for dinner, and we walked around the mall. As we were eating, he mentioned going to Lush to get some bath bombs for his wife. When I mentioned that I know how to make them, he lit up at the idea of commissioning me to make some for her birthday in Sep.

We we popped in Lush, I saw that all of their bombs are huge. Any ideas for easily-obtained molds that would be nice and produce similar size bombs? All of the bombs I've made before have been much smaller. 

One idea I had was the silicone Wilton's muffin pan. From the pictures I've seen online, it looks larger than the regular cupcake pan, but pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 22, 2015)

My bathbombs are half rounds - molded with my melamine measuring bowls. Making them is superfast - bam bam bam on the parchment lined tray - DONE.
If you use a nice round bowl you can do any size you want, and they wrap up and label real nice if you just put them flat side down and gather up the plastic or whatever you are wrapping them in and tie with ribbon. Or wrap down over the curve with cling film and use a round sticky label to gather all the edges together.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 22, 2015)

When I made them I too made half rounds as I couldn't get the suckers to stick together for the life of me. However, when I wrapped then I put two halves together and wrapped snugly


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 22, 2015)

I've never been in a lush store, but if I'm wong, don't most of their bath bombs weight 5-8 ounces? If so, WSP sells a bath bomb mold that I get 7.5-8 ounce bombs out of. I'll go find a link..

ETA: Found it!http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/bath-bomb-ball-mold-2.75-diameter-2-pc-set.aspx


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 22, 2015)

Brambleberry has a mondo sized mold. It might not be quite as big as ones Lush uses, but it's plenty big.  If memory serves, it made around an eight ounce bomb. I actually stopped using it as my bathtubs just aren't big enough to justify it. I like the size and ease of using those plastic Christmas ornaments.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jul 25, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> My bathbombs are half rounds - molded with my melamine measuring bowls. Making them is superfast - bam bam bam on the parchment lined tray - DONE.
> If you use a nice round bowl you can do any size you want, and they wrap up and label real nice if you just put them flat side down and gather up the plastic or whatever you are wrapping them in and tie with ribbon. Or wrap down over the curve with cling film and use a round sticky label to gather all the edges together.



I'll have to keep a lookout for measuring bowls like that!



shunt2011 said:


> When I made them I too made half rounds as I couldn't get the suckers to stick together for the life of me. However, when I wrapped then I put two halves together and wrapped snugly



That's a good idea, if I can only find half-rounds. The only time I've tried making bombs in a mold with two halves was when I was making mini Easter egg bombs for my nieces, and I just left them in the eggs, so I have no idea if they stuck together or not!



hmlove1218 said:


> I've never been in a lush store, but if I'm wong, don't most of their bath bombs weight 5-8 ounces? If so, WSP sells a bath bomb mold that I get 7.5-8 ounce bombs out of. I'll go find a link..
> 
> ETA: Found it!http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/bath-bomb-ball-mold-2.75-diameter-2-pc-set.aspx



From there website, it looks like they range from 3-6 oz depending on what's in the bomb (most of them in that range are the same size & shape)...

I saw the WSP molds, but I wasn't sure about the size, or the ability of them to hold up. I was thinking of reusable molds, and those seem to be intended to be used as both mold and packaging.



snappyllama said:


> Brambleberry has a mondo sized mold. It might not be quite as big as ones Lush uses, but it's plenty big.  If memory serves, it made around an eight ounce bomb. I actually stopped using it as my bathtubs just aren't big enough to justify it. I like the size and ease of using those plastic Christmas ornaments.



Where would I find the plastic Christmas ornaments? I don't think I've ever seen them! And I thought about the BB mold, but that's a lot of shipping for one item.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 25, 2015)

FlybyStardancer said:


> I'll have to keep a lookout for measuring bowls like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michael's usually carries them.  I have seen them off season a time or two.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 25, 2015)

I've gotten mine from Michaels.  They look like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LM65Q0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The Michaels near me always sells out, so go as soon as the Christmas stuff is up. My bombs seem easier to pop out without leaving them in the mold for a while.  I think it's because the plastic has more give than metal molds.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 25, 2015)

I have the WSP ones and even though they are used as packaging for bath bombs as well... They are reusable and work great! I've had the same set I keep re-using for quite some time now. They make 7.5 oz bombs and the only trick is that you have to rinse them out after every 4 or 5 bombs or just use a new pair every 4 or 5. For some reason they don't release perfectly if they're not clean. I've been waiting to buy the one from Brambleberry, but it's out of stock till  Aug 30!


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Jul 26, 2015)

I believe that the Lush bombs are 2.75" and  Pine Meadows has the molds for .75 each or a 10 pack for $10.  I've purchased them, but have yet to use them so can't tell you much beyond that.


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 26, 2015)

I  do the same as snappy, but through Hobby Lobby. They sell different shapes and sizes, too. Here's a heart one the I've bought. The "mold" and the bombs hold up pretty well.  http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/2-1/2-plastic-heart-ornament-207662/


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 26, 2015)

FlybyStardancer said:


> I saw the WSP molds, but I wasn't sure about the size, or the ability of them to hold up. I was thinking of reusable molds, and those seem to be intended to be used as both mold and packaging.



I reuse mine and so did a few of the reviewers. I just wash them between uses. I've had the same set of 10 for about a year now and haven't had any problems with them. I can't pack them accurately enough to use them as packaging as well. I usually overfill them ever so slightly and they won't close all the way.


----------



## JDennis (Jul 27, 2015)

Xen Bath and Body had a 3.1 inch. Shipping may be high but might be offset due to the exchange rate.                   

http://www.xbbs.ca/31-Inch-Stainless-Steel-Bath-Bomb-Mold_p_147.html


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 27, 2015)

I usually get mine from Hobby Lobby since they carry them year round versus Michael's which is just during Christmas. I've also gotten some off Oriental Trading but I feel like the plastic on those aren't as sturdy as the ones from Hobby Lobby. I've cracked a few in one use just from trying to really pack them in. I think the closest to the Lush sizes are the Brambleberry mondo molds.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 27, 2015)

I was just in Lush in Seattle last week and was comparing their bath bombs to mine. They are marked as 7 oz but I suspect vary from 6-8 oz. They are almost identical in size to the ones I make but mine are almost 9 oz because I use a lot of hard oils. For the molds - I use the mega bomb molds from Brambleberry. I bought a dozen of them and they have worked well for me. I will say though that smaller bombs work better for sale so if you're only going to buy them for 1 person, I'd only buy one or two sets instead of a dozen or more.


----------



## misera (Jul 29, 2015)

Lots of people mentioned the WSP ones and just wanted to comment. The large ones are 2.75" If they stop sticking together (each half), just dump it back in your bowl, spritz with alcohol, mix, spritz, mix, spritz, then back into the mold and squish! That always fixes it for me. I also found it much easier to use two of the same side molds. So you would need to get 2 sets. One side it has a step down, other a step up to make the mold fit and hold together, but I found I would keep getting bath bomb stuck in between when I compacted a large amount to get the bombs to stick. So it would create an long sphere/oval shape bomb and a thick connected saturn ring. Brushing the ring off would leave the oval shaped sphere. So using 2 of the ones that step outward, you can lessen the amount that gets trapped and still jam pack the mold to make sure it sticks. Or your can go with the clear acrylic christmas ornaments that just snap together without that ring around it. My small size bombs from their 1.75" mold were about 3 oz each. I was able to unmold them immediately after pressing together. Just use your fingers or a spoon to tap on it on both sides before removing the top or bottom, then remove the other side by letting it drop out into your hand. No cracks!


----------

